# Beztēma >  Saules kolektori

## kvaris

Nupat noskatījos raidījumu par Saules kolektoriem - apsveicami! Bet ienāca prātā - kas nojuka, šķiet, 2012. gadā, kad Baltic Solar Energy neizdevās līdz galam dabūt gatavu Saules bateriju rūpnīcu Jelgavā?

----------


## Didzis

Interesanti, kapēc pacēlas, šajā laikā, jautājums par saules paneļiem. Parasti jau saules enerģijas fani sāk runāt marta mēnesī. Tagad, kad visvairāk vajag enerģiju, visi klusē, kā ūdeni mutē iņeēmuši, jo visas saules iekārtas ir apsnigušas un stāv apsolūtā mierā. Ja Latvijā ziemā būtu gana daudz saules, tad mums nebūtu ziemas!

----------


## kvaris

Didzi, Tev taisnība! Un P.S. Paldies par ksenona lampas barošanas bloka sataisīšanu - pieliku klāt sevis salodēto starteri, un viss aizgāja. Tagad varēšu ar Xe lampu gaismot Saules paneļus!  ::

----------


## abergs

> Interesanti, kapēc pacēlas, šajā laikā, jautājums par saules paneļiem. Parasti jau saules enerģijas fani sāk runāt marta mēnesī.


 Ratus - ziemā, ragavas - vasarā! ::  Martā būs ko testēt un apspriest!

----------


## Jurkins

Es arī nolēmu paeksperimentēt. Atnāca no e-līča 6x6 elementi 100W (pēc papīra) pa 50 USD ar visu šipingu. Tagad štukoju konstrukciju, jo standarta DIY risinājumi... nu tā hmmm... tas lejamais silikons ir dārgāks par pašiem elementiem. 4 mm rūdītais stikls ap 16...18 Ls kvadrātā - tas ir skaidrs. Al leņķis pa perimetru arī skaidrs. Tālāk redzēs. Labs variants būtu paneli dzesēt, bet pagaidām neko nevaru izgudrot, šķiet, ka konstrukcijas cena/efektivitāte neštimmē. 
Bet trakākais jau šajā alternatīvo enerģiju pasākuma ir tas, ka nevar to enerģiju pārvērst saglabājamā formā.

----------


## kvaris

> Bet trakākais jau šajā alternatīvo enerģiju pasākuma ir tas, ka nevar to enerģiju pārvērst saglabājamā formā.


  Bet ķīmiskajā enerģijā nevar, piemēram, uzlādēta akumulatora formā? Atvainojos, ja stulbības rakstu.

----------


## abergs

Diemžēl kaut kur pasēju linku, viens bija izlicis netā DIY konstrukciju saules paneļiem ar ūdens dzesi: gan elektrība, gan siltais ūdens :: !

----------


## Didzis

Protams ka var no saules baterijas ladēt akumulators, tikai tad tā elektrība maksā vairākas reaizes dārgāk kā no Latvenergo tīkla. Jā, ja ir mežā būdiņa un Latvenergo pieslēgusms maksā entos tūkstošus, tad saules baterijas atmaksājas, bet ja mājā elektrība ir, tad pasākums ir pilnīgi garām.

----------


## Jurkins

Kvari, tas ir mans uzskats, nepretendēju uz patiesību - akumulatori ir absolūti garām. Reku, Didzis to pašu saka. Tad jau gandrīz vai drīzāk dalīt ūdeni.
Aberg, tieši tāda bija mana doma, bet aizķērās konstrukcija - kā EFEKTĪVI dabūt prom siltumu no paša elementa uz piem. alumīnija pamatni, pa kuru cirkulētu ūdens. Vajadzīgs izolators, kurš labi vada siltumu, bet elementu nepiespiedīsi kā tranzistoru ar skrūvēm.

----------


## Eziss

Veči, ko Jūs pīpē? Secinājumi balstās uz 20 gadus vecu informāciju un domāšanas veidu. Paskatīsimies kas notiek šodien.

----------


## Didzis

Kas tad nu tāds šodien notiek :: ? Kā pirms divdesmit gadiem akumulatori bija dārgi, tā mūsdienās arī. Vienīgais, kas ir mainījies, ir invertori un viss. Saulīte spīd tāpat un tai brīdī strāvu nav kur likt, bet vakarā nav kur ņemt. Nekas šai pasaulē nemainās!

----------


## Eziss

Izmaksas baterijām un visam pārejam.

----------


## Eziss

Izmaksas. Bateriju 1kw cena 250-800Euro, gadā saražo 900kWh, mūžs 25= gadi. Enerģijas pašizmaksa izvados- 700:{900x20}=0.039Euro/kWh. Tīkla invertors /3kW/ maksā 500-800Euro, kalpo 8 gadus. Pašizmaksa 600:{900x3x8}=0.028Euro/kWh. KOPĀ 0.039+0.028=0.067Euro/kWh. Kur te trīs reizes dārgāk par Latvenergo?

----------


## Didzis

Akumulators 25 gadus kalpo tikai reklāmas bukletos :: . Ja akumulatori kalpotu tik ilgi, tad nemētātos čupām mobilo telefonu ar beigtiem aķiem. Mobilo telefonu tirgus ir daudz lielāks, bet akumulatoru problēmu atrisināt nav izdevies nevienam ražotājam. Jā, akumulators uzlādēts varbūt arī var ilgi nostāvēt, bet ne jau ja to katru dienu lādēs un izlādēs. Reāli akumulatoriem grozās 1000 ciklu cipars un tas ir ap trim gadiem eksplotācijas.. Faktiski mobilie telefoni arī tik ilgi kalpo. Tikai nevajag man te sākt stāstīt reklāmas pantiņus, ka mājsaimniecībā izmant nez kādus tur uberkrutos aķus, bet mobilajos telefonos izmanto sūdus. Litija jonu akumulators arī āfrikā ir litiju jonu akumulators un tāds pats stāv Iphone, tāds pats pirms invertoriem, tikai kapacitāte lielāka. Jā, interesanti, kādas ''kustīgas detaļas'' nolietojas invertorā, ka tas tikai astoņus gadus  :: ? No pareizām detaļām salikts invertors gan varētu 25 gadus kalpot, tam es ticētu. Skaidrs, ka lētie ķīniešu invertori nosprāgs ātrāk, jo pie vainas būs sen zināmā problēma ar kondensātoriem.

----------


## ezis666

> Bateriju 1kw cena 250-800Euro


 Linku ieliec šeit! citādi neticu.
18650 LiIon ar >2.5Ah neskaitās, nav tādu. Tas ka ķinijieši to raksta, nenozīmē ka tas tā i.
Vidēji autiņa aķim ir labi ja 700Wh un 300 pilnu ciklu@15-20kg

----------


## next

Vinjsh par saules baterijaam nevis akjiem.
Zemees kur lauvas tiesu elektriibas noeed kondicionieri taa patieshaam ir laba zinja.
Bet mums tas neko daudz neliidzees.

----------


## Eziss

Akumulatoru sistēma. Svina gel akumulatori 100-2000Ah/12v nopērkami 130-180Euro, ciklu skaits līdz 1800- 170:{200x12x1500x0.85}=0.055Euro/kWh. Uzlādes kontrolieris un invertors /80A, 3kW/ summā aptuveni 600Euro:{3x900x8}=0.028Euro/kWh. Kopējā pašizmaksa 0.039+0.055+0.028=0.122Euro/kWh. Lieniet beidzot laukā no savām mucām! Pasaule pilna brīnumu! Protams ja ir smadzenes ar pelēko zapti.

----------


## Eziss

Atvainojos.2000 vietā 200. Kā vēl iegūt lētāku elektro enerģiju par 4centi/kWh? Kurš no populārajiem enerģijas iegūšanas veidiem var vēl izcelties ar elastīgu struktūru. Saules baterijas var viegli pārvietot, izmainīt skaitu, novietojumu, jaudas izmantošanas sadalījumu, nav kritisks attālums līdz patērētājam utt..  Un vispār enerģijas izmaksas mūsu apstākļos- malka, granulas, gāze utt.? Pūles nav jāpieliek aprejot saules baterijas, bet gan meklējot ceļus to izmantošanai.

----------


## osscar

nu malka LV  vislātākais, jau n reizes ir rēķināts. Ok tā aizņem vietu un laikus jāgādā, bet izmaksas viszemākās. Saules baterija s- imho visdārgākās..tad jau labāk ūdeni sildīt ar saules kolektoru. Cik tad musmLVir vidējās saulainās dienas gadā ? maz. Un ja nepaveicās - vēl mazāk + jau minētie aķu cipari + invertoros jau ar ir zudumi. Tos jau protam snerēķina mārketologi. Neatmaksājas tas pasākums. Ja nu vienīgi uz salas, kā ālandos mazs panelītis ko reizi gadā izmanto. Bet barot visu sadzīvi - nav reāli ja neesi mazohists.

----------


## Didzis

Pirmai un galvenais, ja Latvijā ziemā būtu gana saules,tad mums nebūtu ziemas! Man jau patīk vusas tās runas par saules izmantošanu. Interesanti, ka saules fani, pilnām rīklēm, sāk aizstāvēt šo enerģijas avotu martā un aprīlī, bet no oktobra līdz martam, kad visvairāk enerģiju vajag, klusē kā partizāni. Var te nez kādus aprēķinus rādīt, ja saules enerģija atmaksātos,tad Latvenergo sen būtu hektārus lielas saules baterijas salicis. Tātad neatmaksājas lieleažotājam, kur nu vēl mājsaimniecībai.

----------


## Eziss

TO OSSCAR. Malka ir tikai nedaudz lētāka. Vairumam nav laika un iespējas rotaļāties ar malku. Baterijas uzmontē un apkalpošana minimāla. Saules elektrisko vai siltuma paneļu izmaksas praktiski vienādas, arī siltuma paneļiem vajadzīga saules radiācija. Elektriskie paneļi vinnē pie zemiem radiācijas līmeņiem, tādējādi kopējais ieguvums no m2 ļoti līdzīgs. Saules paneļus sistēmas ievērojami vieglāk ierīkot. Nevajag censties realizēt apsurdus mērķus, piem.- pārtikšu tikai no tējas, pārvietošos tikai skrienot un pliks. Saules baterijas kalpo kopējās enerģijas bilances uzlabošanai, nevis ka pašmērķis izdzīvošanai, jālieto buferrežīmā ar jau esošajiem enerģijas avotiem. Visa mūsu patērētā enerģija ir dārgāka nekā no saules iegūtā, izņemot malku, ar tās plusiem un mīnusiem / un arī laukos var atrast situācijas saules enerģijas priekšrocību izmantošanai/. Ziemā un pie slikta apgaismojuma lietojam ierastos avotus/ apmēram 4 mēneši/, pārējā laika pamatā saule. Tas nav maz. Zudumi elektrības un pārveidošanas procesos samērā nelieli un jāapskata ļoti konkrēti. Es nerakstu no zila gaisa, kā vairums gudrīšu, ieskaitot arī Jūs / atvainojos, ja kļūdos/. Pats izmantoju jaudas ar kilovatu cipariem. Eksperimentēju, meklēju efektīvākos veidus bateriju ekspluatācijai. Praktiski gribu sasniegt gandrīz autonomiju 7-8 mēnešus gadā saprātīgu izdevumu robežās, plus pašizmaksas zemākas par Latvenergo un gāze. Pagaidām monopolus vinnēju.

----------


## Eziss

Didzi, sveiks! Varbūt atceries jaukos sat-tv laikus un Visv. no Purvciema. Iebrauc ciemos, pamatā esmu uz vietas. Parādīšu kas un kā. Varbūt mazināšu skepsi par saules baterijām. Ceru ka Tu mani pietiekoši labi zini, un nav manā dabā "laist muļķi".

----------


## marisviens

Ieliku dažās bildes par savu dzīvi ar sauli  :: 
http://demo.metaldetector.lv/index.p...&fold=Energija

----------


## kjirmis

hmm nav slikti  ::

----------


## laminaats

Saules kolektori ir ļoti izdevīgs apsildes veids vasarā. Domāju ka saulainajās zemēs visu gadu var sildīties ar tādu.

----------


## Didzis

Laminaats, domāt jau Tu vari, bet reālajā dzīvē neko ziemā no saules nesasildīsi. No novembra līdz martam nopietnu enerģijas daudzumu no saules dabūt nevar. Marisviens ir īpašs gadījums. Viņš ir elektroniķis un pats visu uzstāda un apkalpo. tiklīdz jāpērk saules baterijas nevis pa taisno internetā, bet pie vietējā bodnieka ar visiem nodokļiem, PVN un starpnieka procentiem, tiklīdz vajag samaksāt kvalificētam meistaram to visu uzstādīt un  ja kas saplīst maksāt par izsaukumu, tā visa tā saules padarīšana paliek nerentabla. Skaidrs, ja visu pats taisa , tad cita štelle.

----------


## Eziss

Ja ir kaut neliela saprašana elektro lietās, tad arī ar PV paneli problēmu nebūs. Nekā jau tur nav- stikla gabals ar vadiem. Didža purpināšana par Sarkangalvīti un Vilku tikai tāda vecāku ļaužu piesardzība /pircējs, meistars, ekspluatācija utt./- neej mežā, vilks apēdīs. Labi zinām- vilks ir labs! Viņš bērnus neēd. Tāpēc darām visu ātri, kamēr mazi un šķelmīgi. Pērkam PV paneļus uz nebēdu un karam kur tik varam. Elektrību tecinam spaiņos, pēcāk puķes laistam, gurķu dobēs lejam. Visu daru Pats, Pats, Pats. Bet ar elektrību jokot nedrīkst- Tā iztvaiko ar joni, spainis te pilns, te tukšs. Skrienu kā traks. Kur tam visam jēga? Bļāviens no krūmiem- energo neATKARĪBA. Atkarība liela- neatkarība maza. Jāmēģina neatkarību uzbarot. Ko dosim ziemā-vasarā, dienā-naktī. Kur tai neatkarībai rīkles caurums? Barosim ar elektrību no PV paneļa /ir arī citi varianti, bet liela līdzība/. PVP 7-9 mēneši Latvijā dod ražu /vajag iemest aci sinergo,lv/. 4 mēn. tā nopietni. Kur to nobāst? Jau šobrīd 7-8 mēn. var nosegt 60-90% vidējas mājsaimniecības patēriņa ar saules PV enerģiju lētāk par Latvenergo cenu. Domāju šādu projektu realizēt 1-1.5 gadu laikā. Novērtējumā pieņemu iespējamās iepirkuma cenas EU, vidējos izmantoto materiālu un iekārtu ekspluatācijas laikus. Iespējams sasniegt 0.10-0.12Euro/kWh. Sāku ar silto ūdeni- tas prasa 1/3-1/2 no energo resursiem /NEapkures sezonā/. Realizācija- tehniski un finansiāli vis vienkāršāk un lētāk. Atmaksāšanās periods 5 gadi+-. Tālaķ sekos 220v. Tur arī ir savi apsvērumi par sistēmas uzbūvi. Atmaksāšnās periods 8-9 gadi. Jebkurā gadījumā neiet runa par apkuri 5-6 mēn., ziemā mākoņi neļauj saules stariem nokļūt pie mums, dažas saulainas dienas nav glābiņš.

----------


## Didzis

Ezis, skaidrs, ka nekā baigi sarežģīta, lai uzstādītu saules iekāru, nav. Tev nav, marisviens nav, man nav un vēl citiem tehniski domājošiem cilvēkiem tā tiešām nav problēma. Cik tad tādu cilvēku mūsdienu patērētāju sabiedrībā ir? Lielākā daļa labi ja māk spuldzīti mazmājiņā ieskrūvēt un mobiļņiku pie lādetāja pievienot. Tāda ir dzīves realitāte. Labi, boilera sildīšanas shēma vienkārša, bet ja mājā akumulatori, invertori un tā darbojas paralēli Latvenergo. No nekad tādu teiksim latviešu valodas skolotājs neuzstādīs! Arī sertificēts lauku elektriķis ar to diez vai tiks galā. Ezis, tu esi izkodis, kur saules baterijas pa lēto internetā nopirkt, kur inverorus dabūt, kā optimālāk visu uzstādīt, u.t.t. un Tev viss škiet vienkārši. Marisviens noteikt enerģiju lieto ar izpratni un apmākušā dienā veļu nemazgā, bet iestāsti to sievišķim, kuram, ja ir kontakts, tad iespraudīs tajā i veļmašinu i tosteri ar elektrisko plītiņu reizē- iespraust ta var. Nu nav tā dzīve ar saules baterijām tik vienkārša un saulaina. Tiklīdz teiksim tas pats latviešu valodas skolotājs, kuram ampēri un volti ir viens un tas pats, sagribēs uzstādīt saules iekārtu, tā viņam jāgriežas pie Tevis Ezis, vai cita spečuka. Tad arī sākas sadārdzinājums. Nu neiesi Tu, prieka pēc, meklēt internetā saules baterijas izpārdošana sakcijas, neiesi ieguldīt savu naudu un tās iepirkt (ja nu klients pārdomā), neiesi tērēt savu laiku un benzīnu lai projektu taisītu, brauktu pēc paneļiem, kārtotu muitas lietas, u.t.t. Vārdu sakot, tas ir darbs un kvalificēts darbs par kuru jāsaņem atbilstoša alga. Pareizāk gan teikt peļņa, jo jāiegulda savi līdzekļi un jāparedz riska faktori. Kad tehnikas un darba izmaksas saliek kopā, tad skolotājs saprot, ka zeķē tik daudz naudas nav un jāiet uz banku naudu aizņemties, bet banka atkal procentus pieliek klāt. Ja vēl cer uz kautkādiem valsts atbalstiem, tad Tev Ezis jābūt stipriem papīriem kā firmai un jāpieliek saviem pakalpojumiem PVN soc nodoklis un ienākuma nodoklis. Vārdu sakot pasākums sadārdzinās fantastiski. Jā, var mani saukt par konservatīvu, kurš neseko jaunākajām modes tendencēm, bet es esmu reālists un saprotu, ka saules enerģētika, pie pašreizējām latvenergo cenām, nekad nebūs masveida pasākums.

----------


## Eziss

Pārstedzoši primitīva domāšana. Kāda muita eiropā? Murgs. Kam es prasu naudu? Sūnu ciems.  Vai tiešām visi ir tādi muļķi, ka nevar ieslēgt testeri un nezin Oma likumu? Protams, ne jau katram pie cepures PV panelis jāpiesien. Līdzekļi jāiegulda arī lai aizskrietu uz vietu kur ķeizars kājām iet. Kur nav jāiegulda līdzekļi? A, vajag valsts atbalstu un vēl nezin ko. Pašam nav ne kapeikas, ne saprašanas? Kāpēc tādam vispār ko dot? Tāpēc jau arī cienītais Kungs tālāk par krāsni nav ticis. Ne jau visi tikai blenž televizorā un urķē ogles plītī. Arī tā var dzīvot. Protams kaut kas jāiegulda lai ko iegūtu. Kā var iegūt neko neieguldot???

----------


## marisviens

Mēnesī tērēju mazāk par 5kWh, bez veļas mazgāšanas, tamdēļ elektrību nav kur likt. Māju un ūdeni vēsajā laikā apsildu ar jotul krāsni, uz tās arī vāru zupu un cepu pankūkas. Vasarā ūdeni silda saule. Pielikumā darbnīcas elektrifikācijas fragments, darbnīca ir atsevišķi. Ziemā un vasarā man ir atvaļinājums, strādāju pavasarī un rudenī ::

----------


## Eziss

Super! Man pagaidām viss daudz vienkāršāk. Bez akumulatoriem un daudziem pārveidotājiem. Nākotnē veidošu ko līdzīgu. Sāku ar ūdeni, manos apstākļos eknomiski vis efektīvākais. 220V prasa lielākus ieguldījumus, ir dažas nianses darbam paralēli ar Latvenergo.  Marisviens- ļauj Latvenergo reizēm palīdzēt izdzīvot, vai arī pilnīgi autonomi?

----------


## marisviens

Man nav Latvenergo pieslēguma. Dzīvoju tā kādus piecus gadus, kopš esmu pie jūras ::

----------


## tornislv

Ņemot vērā, ka , gadiem ejot, interese par dzīvi pie dabas pieaug un vēlme ēst gaļu mazinās, tad drīz prasīšos ciemos  ::  būs par ko parunāt  ::

----------


## Didzis

Jā, 5kWh mēnesī, nu tas priekš manis ir ''kosmoss''.  Man darbavietā tikai uz gaismām 300W, bet autiņu es bez diviem 500W lukturiem i remontēt nesāku .Neiešu tak acis mežģīt ārā. Tapēc es neesmu saules fans, jo man mājā vidējais elektrības patēriņš mēnesī ir 300-500kWh. Man nav gāzes un ūdeni es arī ar elektrību nesildu. Šausmīgi daudz patērē datori. Sievai savs, dēlam savs, tad vēl serveris. Nu jā, visi tie tiek izmantoti darbam, jo mēs visi ģimenē strādājam mājā. Cilvēki, kuri iet katru dienu darbā, jau neskaita to elektrību, ko darbavietā patērē. Vārdu sakot,  nereāli man savu mājas elektropatēriņu nosegt ar saules baterijām.
Ezis, Tu ar savu projektu esi orientēts uz amatieriem, kuri līdzīgi domā un ir gatavi visu paši būvēt. Tici man, tādu cilvēku ir šausmīgi maz.

----------


## marisviens

Aplūkosim patēriņa un peļņas attiecību. Piemēram es pelnu 500 eiro mēnesī un tērēju 5kWh, tātad 100 eiro nopelnīšanai man nepieciešama 1kWh :: . No katriem nopelnītiem 100 eiro elektroenerģijai tērēju ~15 centus, kas ir 1/666 daļa ::   Kā ir citiem?
Pašam tikai jāizvēlas, kā dzīvot un nekas nav speciāli jābūvē. Var griezties kā vāvere ritenī un dzīvot ar negatīvu laika un līdzekļu bilanci, un var dzīvot savam priekam. Tas, ko cilvēki bieži uzskata par nepieciešamu un vajadzīgu, bieži ir pilnīgi lieks un tam tie tērē savu "dārgo" laiku tieši un nodrošinot šīs vajadzības ar darbu.

----------


## Didzis

Par dzīvošanu savam priekam, es pilnīgi piekrītu. Labprāt pazāģeju malku, bet ne jau ar divroci zāģi. Elektriskais ripzāģis tērē 4kW, rokas ķēdeszāģis 2kW. Labprāt kautko uzmeistaroju priekš savas mājas, bet principā nelietoju sentēvu metodes ar rokas kaltu, ēveli vai dzelzs zāģīti. Metināmais aparāts, fleksis, urbmašīna, virpa, formatzāģis u.t.t. rij elektrību ne pa jokam. Vārdu sakot, es neticu, ka ar saules enerģiju var visas  vajadzības nodrošināt, kaut vai tikai lai būtu prieks strādāt. Ja sievai atņems veļmašīnu, matu fēnu, gludekli un elektrisko plīti, viņa mani tak patrieks ar visu zaļo domāšanu  :: . Tas viss tikai savam dzīvespriekam.

----------


## marisviens

Visi cilvēki nav malkas zāģētāji, metinātāji un fleksētāji. Kopš es māju uzcēlu, tā 4 gadus nav bijusi ne mazākā vajadziba kaut ko fleksēt vai metināt un domāju, ka tuvāko 10 gadu laikā tāda vajadzība arī neradīsies. Par malku: es paņemu cirvi un ziemā pāris nedēļas cērtu aizaugušu gravu. Pēc šīs procedūras samaksāju kaimiņam 20 eiro un viņš to smuki sazāģē. Atliek vien pa brīžiem, kad gribas pasportot, malku sacirst un rezultātā ir malka mājai un pirtij, vairāk kā gadam. Kur ir vajadzība pēc lielās elektrības?

----------


## Didzis

Skaidrs, ka var malku sagatavot bez elektrūbas. Senči tā dzīvoja un nekas. Nezinu, man čakarēties ar cirvi riebjas. Ar husi kokus nogāžu un resnos sagarinu uzreiz. Tievākos atvedu mājā un ar elektrisko ripzāģi fiksi sazāģēju. Nu jā, man cita domāšana. Kad māju cēlu tad principā nevienu rokas instrumentu nelietoju, tikai elektriskos. Kautkā gribas sekot tehnikas progresam un darbi arī ievērojami ātrāk veicas ar elektriskajiem štrumentiem. Tagad vajadzēja putnubūrus taisīt.Tak neiešu es rokas fuksīti rokā ņemt. Uz formatzāģa precīzos garumos in lenķos dēļus pa fikso sazāģēju un būrus sanagloju. Kamē es ar fuksīti vienu dēli zāģētu, tikmē ar elektrisko zāģi materiāls pieciem būriem daudz precīzāk sazāģēts.

----------


## Delfins

> Tagad vajadzēja putnubūrus taisīt.Tak neiešu es rokas fuksīti rokā ņemt. Uz formatzāģa precīzos garumos in lenķos dēļus pa fikso sazāģēju un būrus sanagloju. Kamē es ar fuksīti vienu dēli zāģētu, tikmē ar elektrisko zāģi materiāls pieciem būriem daudz precīzāk sazāģēts.


 paņem (vecu) baļķi un dabū ārā iekšas. kāpēc jālieto (daudz) naglas un dēļus?

----------


## Didzis

Man veci baļki pie mājas neaug, bet tik liels putnu fans es neesmu, lai dzītos uz tālu mežu, meklētu koku ar cauru vidu, zāģētu, vestu mājā un tad štukotu putnubūri. Vai tad dēļu trūkst, dažas naglas,bams,bams un būris gatavs. Stāsts jau par to,ka bez enerģijas elektriskos darbarīkus un darbagaldus neiekustināsi, bet saulei enerģijas šiem darbiem nepietiek. Nē, enerģijas jau pietiktu, tikai tad vajaga daudz saules baterijas, daudz akumulatorus un trīsfāzu invertoru. Nu ļoti apšaubu,ka tāds pasākums būs rentabls.

----------


## marisviens

Nesaprašana par to, kas tev tur visu laiku jāmetina, jāvirpo, jāfleksē, jāzāģē?
Putnu būru un malkas dēļ ciešanas par dārgo elektŗibu? Vai tomēr nav elektrība dārga? Ja nav dārga, kam runāt par sauli? ::

----------


## Didzis

Tā nu ir sanācis, ka rokas no īstās vietas aug un bieži sanāk gan fleksēt, gan dēļus zāģēt,gan arī kautko novirpot. Nu nevaru es mierā nosēdēt un aliņus pie televizora sūkt :: . Es tak neesmu saules enerģijas fans un visām šādām štellēm pieeju skeptiski.

----------


## kabis

Jautājums Mārim, vai tev ir ledusskapis?
Es daudz maz varu iedomāties kā varētu dzīvot bez ārējā elektrības pieslēguma, jo pārsvarā savas elektrības vajadzības var saskaņot ar saules un vēja elektrības pieejamību. Bet ko darīt ar ledusskapi, ja vējš nepūš un saules nav vairākas dienas pēc kārtas?

----------


## Isegrim

Senči iztika ar pagrabu. Ēdamlietas nemaz nevajag stipri saldēt; labāk ēst svaigas. Izņēmums ir līķu daļas, kas ātri maitājas. Bet visi jau tādas neēd.

----------


## Jurkins

Var jau braukt ar zirgu, produktus turēt pagrabā, mazgāties aukstā ūdenī (pat veselīgi :: ), gaismu gūt no svecēm u.t.t. (tas tā sabiezinātās krāsās  :: ). Jautājums ir vai mēs (sabiedrība) to vēlamies, izņemot nedaudzus entuazistus. Baidos, ka nē. Tas nenozīmē, ka vajag uzreiz uzgriezt muguru šiem enerģijas avotiem, es pats lēnītēm eksperimentēju (dzīvoklī nav iespēju ar kilovatiem un arī finanses tas prasa diezgan nopietnas). Bet viennozīmīgi palieku pie sava, ka akumulatori enerģijas uzkrāšanai mani neapmierina, ne dziļās izlādes gēla, ne litija jonu, ne u.t.t. Bez tam ir vēl tāda lieta - ja nu notiek brīnums, un visiem rokas pārvietojas uz pareizo vietu (šie kļūst par DIYistiem), un šie saskaņo savu patēriņu ar sauli un vēju un tikai pēc vajadzības gribētu no monopola iepirkt nepieciešamo enerģiju, tad nekavējoties iejauksies ekonomikas likumi.

----------


## Waldis

_Izņēmums ir līķu daļas, kas ātri maitājas. Bet visi jau tādas neēd.
_A kaut ar ēd - var tak to mironi pirstiņā nokvēpināt! Ar malku. Lecskapi nevajag, jo šis var karāties priekšnamā uz nagliņas, un kūpināc tak ir gardāks par saldētu...

----------


## JDat

Ko var cepties? Skaidrs ir viens. Katram sava specifika un prasības pēc elektroenerģijas daudzuma. Nevajag sākt ar saules baterijām un vēja ģeneratoriem. Sāciet ar esošās elektroenerģijas patēriņa analīzi. Cik daudz un kurā brīdī vajag. Tas varētu būt labs atspēriena punkts lai saprastu cik jāinvestē alternatīvājā enerģijā un zinātu kad atmaksājas. Pietiek tak ar advacēnām excel tabulām. Tālāk uztaisiet mini setupu ar vienu saules bateriju, invertoru un patērētāju (Wifi Rūteris, mobiļņiku lādētāji) kura ražo enerģiju. Atkal logošana un tad arī sapratīs ko var saražot. Te vien jau eksperiments un 3-5 gadiem lai ievāktu reālus datus un veiktu analīzi. Tikai pēc tam var domāt ko un kā sajūgt kopā un cik daudz aletrantīvi var saražot. Te arī izkristalizēsies visi cipariņi.

Vaj jau mazgāt veļu ar rokām un ēst tikai augu valsts produktus, bet tas atkarīgs no katra indivīda reliģijas. Es, piemēram, nevaru izdzīvot bez interneta. Dators arī jāpaklabina. Uzliekot 17" CRT vietā modernu LCD izdevās diezgan spēcīgi ietaupīt uz elektroenerģiju. Tālāk. Nēmot vērā manu specifiku pēdējo mēnešu laikā 150 kWh vietā tagad vispār patērēju tikai 50 kWh. Rīgas dzīvoklī tik daudz nesaražošu un neuzglabāšu. Da i nav vērts. Dažus jevrikus varu atļauties tērēt lai dzīvotu kā baltais cilvēks ar internetu, wifi, ledusskapi, veļas mašinu un silto Edisona gaismu. Lai arī te vēl ir opcijas samazināt patēriņu.

----------


## abergs

> Ko var cepties?


 +101.............

----------


## Jurkins

JDat, precīzi.

----------


## marisviens

Es nevienu neēdu, esmu vegāns un ledusskapis nav vajadzīgs. Ir labi, ja cilvēks ir priecīgs par to, kā dzīvo.
Var  griezties kā vāvere ritenī un  dzīvot ar negatīvu laika un līdzekļu  bilanci, un var dzīvot savam  priekam. Tas, ko cilvēki uzskata par  nepieciešamu un vajadzīgu,  bieži ir pilnīgi lieks un tam tie tērē savu  "dārgo" laiku tieši un  nodrošinot šīs vajadzības ar darbu.

----------


## Obsis

> Linku ieliec šeit! citādi neticu.
> 18650 LiIon ar >2.5Ah neskaitās, nav tādu. Vidēji autiņa aķim ir labi ja 700Wh un 300 pilnu ciklu@15-20kg


 Mazliet esi atpalicis no tehnoloģijām, tās ik brīdi mainās un mainās. Tagad šādām lietām nelieto gluži to pašu ko mobtel barošanai. Priekš nopietnas enerģētikas ir Li-Fe-PO, kam 20-40 A*Hr ir vienkārši norma, un 20 000 līdz 60 000 uzlādes-izlādes cikli ir standarts. Nu cena gan ir diezgan atbilstoša, un problēmas ar uzlādi, ko jau te tiku reiz aprakstījis, un arī norādījis 2 elegantus veidus kā tās risināt pa lēto.

----------


## Jurkins

> Mazliet esi atpalicis no tehnoloģijām, tās ik brīdi mainās un mainās. Tagad šādām lietām nelieto gluži to pašu ko mobtel barošanai. Priekš nopietnas enerģētikas ir Li-Fe-PO, kam 20-40 A*Hr ir vienkārši norma, un 20 000 līdz 60 000 uzlādes-izlādes cikli ir standarts. Nu cena gan ir diezgan atbilstoša, un problēmas ar uzlādi, ko jau te tiku reiz aprakstījis, un arī norādījis 2 elegantus veidus kā tās risināt pa lēto.


 Kur tādi ir.
Šeit ir 1000 cikli.

----------


## Didzis

Brīnumi pasaulē nav notikuši un akumulatoriem tie paši 1000 cikli grozās. Viena lieta tehniskas problēmas, bet cita lieta bizness. Neies tak ražotājs sev bedri rakt un aķi uz 60 000 ciklu taisīt. Tā tak var bankrotēt. Vajag lai klients, pēc dažiem gadiem, jaunu pērk.

----------


## Jurkins

Vakar kaut kur lasīju ziņu, ka kaut kāds izraēliešu "startaps" nodemonstrējis aķi, kuru varot uzlādēt 30 sekundēs un pēc vairākiem tūkstošiem ciklu ietilpība samazinās nebūtiski. Esot jau piesaistītas 2 citroni investīciju, bet šie cerot piesaistīt vēl 20 citronus. Tad nu celšot jaunu rūpnīcu, un būšot laimes zeme. Redziet, tie aķi tā starp citu - blakusprodukts  :: , galvenais investīcijas piesaistīt, apsaimniekot naudas plūsmas, a bet pēc tam vai tie aķi sanāks vai tomēr nē. Visticamāk, ka nekad vairs nedzirdēsim par to "startapu". 
Neticu, ka ir iespējami kā aķos ķīmiskā veidā iedzīt iekšā un dabūt ārā enerģiju 20000...60000 reizes bez sekām. Pat kaltām tērauda detaļām iestājas materiāla nogurums pēc zināma laika. Protams, ļoti iespējams, ka man nav taisnība  :: .

----------


## Gints_lv

Visi klasisko auto ražotāji, beidz pastāvēt?

----------


## ezis666

Kapēc?
Nomainīs iekšdedzes dzinēju pret elektromotoru.
un arī pēc ilga laika

----------


## Delfins

> Neticu, ka ir iespējami kā aķos ķīmiskā veidā iedzīt iekšā un dabūt ārā enerģiju 20000...60000 reizes bez sekām.


 tur jau jāsāk ar pašiem kontaktiem, kuri neizturēs tādu slodzi, kur nu vēl raut tādu avotu..

----------


## Jurkins

Nē, nu ok, kontaktus vēl varbūt varētu, bet tos elektronus tak ar spaini nelej iekšā. Katru reizi uzlādējot/izlādējot notiek ķīmiskas reakcijas. Nu tad šie tur visādi cenšas palielināt aktīvo laukumu (nanotehnoloģijas  :: ), lai samazinātu strāvas blīvumu (vai pie tā paša dabūtu īsāku uzlādes laiku un lielāku izlādes strāvu) - kaut kur biju nesen uzgājis garu rakstu par šo tēmu. Palielinot to laukumu, pašas struktūras paliek plānākas, un tad atkal jāmeklē speciāli pārklājumi u.t.t. Tas tāds amatierisks skatījums, protams, nezinu es tās tehnoloģijas, bet priekšstats uz to pusi ir. Varbūt kādreiz tiks izgudrots pilnīgi jauns veids kā dabūt elektronus biezā slānī kluča vienā pusē, un lai šie skrietu uz to otru kluča pusi tikai pa ārējo ķēdi  ::  .

----------


## Didzis

Domāju,ka akumulatoru ideja pašā saknē ir nepareiza. Lidojošie sķīvīši tak tankštellē neiegriežas lai degvielu ielietu un pie elektrolīnijām neslēdzas klāt, lai akumulatorus lādētu. Tātad, ir kadas citas enerģijas avots, kuru mēs nezinam, bet varbūt cilvēkiem nav dots to zināt. Pareizi vien ir, kā ātomenerģiju atklāja, tā vispirms ātombumbu uztaisīja, nevis elektrostaciju. Tiklīdz būs Jurkins pieminētais akumulators uztaisīts, tak ne jau to elektromobīlī liks, bet uzreiz taisīs elektromagnētisko lielgabalu. Cilvēki tak ir pastulbi un nav mainījušies līdzi tehnikas progresam.

----------


## Eziss

Sameistaroju acu lādētāju. Tur 20+A/12V vai 24v, ieejā līdz 150V. MPPT arī strādā. Izmēri- pustukšs ATX baroklis; ventilatoru atstāju drošībai, pie 6V sprieguma. Pie 25A nedaudz silst. Domāju, nevajadzētu būt problēmām arī ar 80-100A. Ir interese par NiFe elementiem. Smagi, bet mūžs gadu desmitos.. Trūkums- dārgi, praktiski nopērkami tikai Ķīnā. Pagaidām 2 paziņas eksperimentēs ar svina acu. Problēmas ar invertoriem- Lēti un labi? Būs jāmēģina parastajam mod.sin. pielikt EG sinusa procesoru. Invertēt lielas jaudas bez pilnas slodzes ir ļoti neizdevīgi, liels tukšgaitas patēriņš. Jāapdomā variants- acu uz 48+V, katrai telpai/slodzes grupai savs pārveidotājs 220V. Apgaismojums- atsevišķi 12V. Būtībā nav dārgi, bet maksimāli efektīvi. Lielākie jaudas patērētāji- virtuve, putekļu sūcējs, veļas mašīna. Tuvākajā laikā veļas mašīnas sildītāju pieslēgšu PV panelim, lai mazgā pa dienu. Jāapskatās, vai indukcijas plīti nevar barot ar līdzspriegumu. Putekļi un zupa- lielākā problēma. Malkas, dēļu zāģēšana,  betona maisīšana, lielgabalu lādēšana netiek plānota, tāpat arī nebūs elektro auto. 
-Pašreiz 1,5kW strādā, dod silto ūdeni. Pieliekot 1-1,5kw varētu nosegt pārējo energo patēriņu 7-8 mēn. gadā, sevi daudz neierobežojot. Pagaidām izdarītais neliek vilties.

----------


## Jurkins

Ak tad izrādās tie NiFe elementi ir tie, par kuriem sazvērestību teoriju mīļotāji stāsta - tipa jau sen esot ilgmūžīgi aķi, no Edisona laikiem strādājot, bet ļaunie naftas magnāti...

Bet jautājums par paneļu tēmu. Ir polikristāliskie 6*6 collas elementi, un šiem ir trīs , nu tie, strāvas celiņi. Salodēju es šos elementus ķēdē. Vai šos trīs celiņus var vienot kopā pa taisno vai vajag diodes likt? Jebšu diodes vajag tikai, ja grib vienot paralēli vairākas elementu ķēdes? Un vai ir dzirdēts, ir kaut kādi ierobežojumi, cik elementus var slēgt ķēdē? Varbūt var salikt kaut kādus 400-500V, mazākas strāvas, mazāki zudumi u.t.t. (es tā skaļi domāju, varbūt, ka nepareizi  :: )

----------


## JDat

Acu, tas ir domāts "acis" ģenetīva locijumā? Vienīgais ko sapratu no tava teksta: kaut ko uztaisīji ATX korpusā un drošībai atstāji ventilatoru. Tu taču neesi nekāds 7.klasnieks. Mūsdienās stilīgi skaitās kad runā tīrā valodā bez kropļojumiem.

Acu lādētājs... Ar ko tad tas acis tiek lādētas? Ar B vitamīniem? Marš izlabot!

----------


## ezis666

Es ar lasīju un nevarēju saprast, kādas acis tiek lādētas

----------


## Eziss

- PV elementus virknē un paralēli var lodēt neierobežotā skaitā. Ir daudz informācijas ko un kā darīt. Galvenais nosacījums- PV elementiem jābūt ar maksimāli vienādiem elektriskajiem parametriem. Lielas jaudas PV paneļu elementu parametru izkliede: <3%. 200+-W paneļus veido 36-72 PV elementi. Parasti elementi, ar paralēli slēgtām diodēm, ir sadalīti trīs grupās. Pie dažāda apgaismojuma sprieguma kritums uz atsevišķām grupām, ja nebūtu diožu, varētu kļūt negatīvs un caursist p-n pārejas. Normālos jaudas PV paneļu laukos darba spriegums invertoru iejā ir 250-600V, tukšgaitā var sasniegt 700-800V.
-Loģiskāk būtu bijis acu vietā akb- akumulatoru baterija, tā mana kļūda.. Kādi būtu ierosinājumi pieņemamu saīsinājumu lietošanai? Nerakstām romānus, tehniskā literatūrā un sarakstē saīsinājumi nav valodas ētikas pārkāpums. Dotā tēma ir pietiekami šaura- tekstā bieži atkārtojas vieni un tie paši lietvārdi... Jebkuru saīsinājumu var pārprast, nesaprotot kontekstu. Tiem ,kuri neko nesaprot, forumi neko daudz neiemācīs.

----------


## Eziss

-
Vēl par diodēm. Noēnojums būtiski maina PV elementu izejas jaudu. Ja manam paneļu laukam, saules staru ceļā, pāri lido putni, tad izejas spriegums mainās ļoti būtiski. Paneļi bez diodēm būtu sabojāti. Tas tā, diezgan amizanti.

----------


## Jurkins

Jā, to es ievēroju, ka spriegums lēkā nevāji. Man gan nav paneļu lauka  :: , iespēju dzīvoklī arī nav, pagaidām eksperimentēju ar nelielu panelīti savērtu no 76 maziem PV (katram 0.4 ķīniešu vati  :: ). Pagaidām kastītē stāv 6*6 collas 25 gab. Nu tad jau reāli sanāk, ka uz 1 paneli pietiek ar 1 diodi, ja panelī visi PV ir virknē. Tas, ka uz viena elementa ir 3 celiņi neko nemaina? Šie ir savienoti?

----------


## tornislv

Nesaprotu, kas tie par acu lādētājiem - acīm? Ausīm un nāsīm arī ir?

----------


## Eziss

Diodes lielajiem paneļiem ir trīs- uz katriem 24 PV elementiem viena, novietotas kārbiņā paneļa aizmugurē.Tas 72 elementu panelim. PV elementi 124x124 mm, divi savienojošie vadi. Nav jau man tas lauks liels, tikai 8 gab.-1,5kW.
-tornislv-lūdzu izlasiet ziņu 64. Noslaukiet asaras un beidziet raudāt.

----------


## dance

Man mājās veci cilvēki dzīvo un viņi satraucas, vai šie kolektori neatstāj kādu negatīvu ietekmi uz veselību. Omītei ir reimatisms un viņas stāvokli baigi ietekmē dažādi ārējie faktori..

----------


## Texx

> Man mājās veci cilvēki dzīvo un viņi satraucas, vai šie kolektori neatstāj kādu negatīvu ietekmi uz veselību. Omītei ir reimatisms un viņas stāvokli baigi ietekmē dažādi ārējie faktori..


 Ceru, ka ši jautājums ir domāts kā joks, jo elektrības pagarinātājs gar gultas galu un mobilais tālrunis dos lielāku ietekmi nekā saules baterijas vai kolektors uz jumta.

----------


## Tārps

Nedomāju gan, ka tas ir joks. Daudzi teica, kas nu tur no tiem Zemes siltuma sūkņiem. Izrādījās , iespaids ievērojams. Zāle aug lēnāk un savādāk, koki tāpatās. Tā tikai daži domā, ka cilvēks dabas pavēlnieks. Īstenībā cilvēks tik tāds knislis un parazīts vien dabā ir.

----------


## abergs

> kas nu tur no tiem Zemes siltuma sūkņiem


 Nu ja, aizpumpē siltumu no saknēm un augs griezdamies! :: 
Tundrā arī aug tikai ķērpji un sūnas...

----------


## next

> Nedomāju gan, ka tas ir joks. Daudzi teica, kas nu tur no tiem Zemes siltuma sūkņiem. Izrādījās , iespaids ievērojams. Zāle aug lēnāk un savādāk, koki tāpatās. Tā tikai daži domā, ka cilvēks dabas pavēlnieks. Īstenībā cilvēks tik tāds knislis un parazīts vien dabā ir.


  Shtrunts par zaali, nepareizi projekteets zemes siltumkontuurs noziimee izniekotu kompresora resursu un pat divreiz lielaaku elektriibas reekjinu.

----------


## sharps

Esmu lasījis par saules paneļiem, ja tos speciāli neaizsargājot no atmosfēras skābekļa piemēram vakumiepakojuma neieliek, tad ar laiku UV starojuma ietekmē brīvais silīcijs oksidējās.
Kādi ir jūsu komentāri šajās sakarā?

----------


## viensdivtris

Cik ilgā laikā tie kolektori apmēram nolietojas? Un tas vispār ir izdevīgi Latvijā ko tādu uzstādīt, ņemot vērā, ka mums nemaz nav tik daudz saulainu dienu?  ::

----------


## karloslv

Saules *kolektori* ir tie, kas savāc siltumu, piemēram, uzsildot caurplūstošu ūdeni.
Saules (elektriskie) *paneļi* ir tie, kas ražo elektrību. Tikai šeit ir silīcijs. Kolektori parasti ir prasti kā zābaks un nekas tur daudz nevar nolietoties, izņemot klasiskos mehāniskos gļukus, koroziju, utml.

----------

